# 5 Simple Rules for Vaping in Public



## Alex (23/7/15)

*5 Simple Rules for Vaping in Public*





by Vanessa Salias | July 23rd, 2015






Most of us vape for health reasons (or so that we don’t smell like an ashtray!), but we sometimes forget that not everybody shares in our enthusiasm, or realizes that our clouds of vapor are all but harmless. With the growing amount of regulation now banning the use of e-cigarettes in public, it’s a sad reality that many people see us as a nuisance. Despite our disagreements with these highly misinformed individuals, we must continue to respect their rights and wishes. Although the rules aren’t set in stone, here are a few tips on vaping in public responsibly, while still enjoying the clear benefits of a smoke-free life.

*1.) Don’t Assume… ALWAYS ASK*
One thing that some vapers do, that angers both myself and non-smokers alike, is assume that they can vape anywhere because it’s not smoking. Even if it’s legal, it’s called common courtesy. Unfortunately there are still people who don’t care for it, regardless of whether its harmless or not.

All you need to do is ask. A safe bet is to assume that vaping is off limits is gathering places like restaurants and cafes. Yes, your kiwiberry e-juice tastes and smells delightful, but that person next to you enjoying their filet mignon or afternoon coffee might not agree. Even if the restaurant allows it, it’s more respectful to step outside, or at least ask. As for bars, that’s a different story. Bars are typically OK with vaping because it keeps you on the barstool – but it never hurts to pop the question.

Keep in mind that not every bar owner is OK with vaping, and some cities like Los Angeles have completely banned vaping in bars. I’ve been to a spot or two where vaping was banned – not because people were annoyed – but because somebody was caught vaping something other than e-juice. It’s a shame that people like this are ruining it for us, but it’s important to abide by their rules.

*2.) Vape Discreetly*
If you frequent a spot that allows you to vape, please leave the high-voltage, sub-ohm gear at home. Cloud chasing in a public place draws unwanted attention and is rude; and will likely result in complaints. It’s a better idea to bring your eGo or something less impressive for a long day / evening out. This way it doesn’t draw attention and will keep others from taking issue.

Even one or two people blowing huge clouds in an enclosed space can create an issue if there’s poor ventilation. Save those impressive clouds for outside or your friends, as others may not be as impressed. Remember that we’re already skating thin ice when it comes to our rights to vape in public, so don’t give those fighting against us any more ammunition.

*3.) Show Some Respect – No Means No!*
I’ve seen a few vapers out there boasting on forums about vaping in places where it’s not allowed. You might feel good about breaking the rules and sticking it to “the man,” but this only causes problems for everyone else. There are places out there that I immediately think of as NOT APPROPRIATE for vaping: places like supermarkets, movie theaters, your local Target, or at church for example. Even when smoking was permitted in public places, most of these locations didn’t allow it. It’s a matter of respect, and a business owners right to control the ambiance of their location(s).

Please don’t vape where it’s not allowed, and by all means if you still decide to do it anyways, please don’t boast about it online. It’s not cool… and it certainly doesn’t help our cause.

*4.) Don’t Vape Around Children*
It’s sad that this needs to be said, but many vapers forget that even though vaping is healthier, it’s still a vice, and a habit that could potentially be harmful in the long run. In my opinion, vaping is NOT something that should be done in the presence of children. I’m sure plenty of vapers will disagree, but if you need to vape, take it outside or somewhere where kids aren’t in close proximity.

In the same token, don’t leave your mods and juices unattended. Keep them out of the reach of children even if they’re childproof. There’s no good reason why children need to be exposed to liquid, mods, batteries, chargers, etc. Like many household products, vaping gear can be dangerous. Until they’re old enough to vape themselves, don’t condone or encourage the habit.

*5.) Be Ready To Educate*
If you’re like most vapers, you’re sure to find yourself in situations where people don’t understand (or are completely misinformed) when it comes to vaping; even in places where vaping is commonplace and accepted. Take these opportunities to educate the public on why vaping is a positive thing. Some of us have a habit of being a bit technical and/or elitist when it comes to our hobby; instead, arm yourself with facts and information, but keep it simple and easy for anyone to understand.

Don’t be pushy, but be armed and ready whenever the opportunity presents itself while vaping in public. You might find yourself talking to a business owner or employee who has heard the horribly inaccurate reporting. This could be the perfect time for you to make your point in a polite and convincing way; ultimately helping all of us. We all know what vaping is and what it isn’t. Who knows, you might just be the one to convert another smoker, and what could be better than that?!

source:https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3ec5c3/5_simple_rules_for_vaping_in_public/

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------

